# Recovery Issues?



## Lewis1ow (Jan 17, 2019)

I started my PC up - no problems. I then closed it down for five minutes, then, this.










http://imgur.com/ipHo6o6


Should I take it to my cheap local repair shop or is there a way to recover from it?

Windows/system32/drivers/aswArDisk.sys

0x000007b


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

It seems that error is associated with Avast AV. Can you boot in safe mode and remove Avast? 
Alternatively you can try to get that file from Avast and manually copy it over.


----------

